# Final Buck 11/3



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

This is a happy but bittersweet time for me. This story starts like many you read on ogf now a days. Losing my hunting spot after over 20 years of hunting there. This deer I am proud of but more than likely would have got the pass if I knew I had next season. Also, add to the fact I usually take 2 weeks off to hunt in November but could not take time off due to work this year, so just a weekend warrior. It was my first sit this season! The woods were very quiet due to the previous 3 or 4 days of rain and passing morning showers. I took my time getting in and worked somewhat methodically to get set in my climber. I also put out a few scent bombs... I was up in my stand and did not even have my bow off the ground and a 6 pt came in and made a rub 15 yards behind me! I sat for about an hour and decided to hit the grunt a little. Not 30 seconds later I see this guy sauntering through the woods heading to me! So after a million things go through my head, I decided that it would be great way to end all the momories at that property. Only problem is, now he is 2 feet from my stand looking up directly at me. I could not take that shot. He knew something wasn't right, he started to back out but turned broadside at maybe 10 yards and I let the arrow fly. He went about 80 yards and just stood there for a min. I could not tell how I hit him. Then I saw him bed down. I could not see him but sat for about 45 min and did not see him get up. I was sick because did not know where I hit him and he just didn't look that hurt. I shot him around 1:45pm, I backed out and went back in to try and recover him around 5pm. He ended up being right where I saw him bed. Happy to end it on a successful hunt!























Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations on the great buck! Sorry to hear about the property...it’s getting tougher and tougher.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations on the great buck! Sorry to hear about the property...it’s getting tougher and tougher.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great story and that is a great and pretty 8 point. He looks bigger when you have him in your hands.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a way to close a chapter in your hunting career.
Congrats on a fine gift.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice buck we are all losing valuable hunting grounds


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Congrats! We are also losing our hunting ground this year. It all got sold because of greedy kids. So I am also trying to shoot a good one yet. Nice deer!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well done sir. Way to back out and let him pass on. Nice buck. Always liked chocolate racks. All these stories of guys losing their hunting ground is very disappointing and sad.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you all!! Landowner said I should still be able to get a spring turkey hunt in so I got that lol! You are right bobk, it is sad. I recall reading somewhere on ogf someone saying they were told "hunting will be a rich man's sport one day" when they were young. That day, I feel is certainly getting closer unfortunately. Have you seen your deer towers yet? That deer is awesome

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Glad you get a spring turkey hunt in for a long beard. I haven’t seen him yet except in my dreams. I think it’s still a week away. Hope to hold him or the wide chocolate one at some point. Looked through a bunch of pics from last year and the best movement is the 3rd week for my place. Congrats again on your fine buck. 

Not wanting to derail your thread but you’re spot on. Big money is ruining hunting in this great state.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's a good deer. Congrats!


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

did they sell the property or lease it ,,, lost my property from an out of state guy that least it for a bunch of money ... 4k for just over 100 acres ... she offered it to me but I could not afford that for a 10 year lease .... so its off to public land


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

He is selling and appearently has guys lined up... Only 20 acres but he is asking a ton and will not budge on price. Public land for me too, only problem is I live in cleveland so decent public is not real close!

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> Big money is ruining hunting in this great state.


Was scouting a stand site out a few weeks ago and ran into a couple of guys. The land owner does let a few other guys hunt and I didn't think much about it until one of them told me he was leasing some land from the guy who does the actual farming (not the land owner) of all the field.

My 1st thought was this is the beginning of the end.
We'll see.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Fishballz said:


> He is selling and appearently has guys lined up... Only 20 acres but he is asking a ton and will not budge on price. Public land for me too, only problem is I live in cleveland so decent public is not real close!
> 
> Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


the public land I hunt is 120 miles away. the site is a wildlife preserve. it had a campground that we used up until a few yrs ago. then they closed the campground. so we moved to a local campground that charged a lot more money. but last yr the guy told us he would be closed for the winter this yr. so I guess we'll have to rough it and stay in a motel about 20 miles from where we hunt. i've been hunting this public land for the last 37 yrs.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Was scouting a stand site out a few weeks ago and ran into a couple of guys. The land owner does let a few other guys hunt and I didn't think much about it until one of them told me he was leasing some land from the guy who does the actual farming (not the land owner) of all the field.
> 
> My 1st thought was this is the beginning of the end.
> We'll see.


That’s how it seems to start. Get the foot in then the hand full of cash follows. Hoping not for your sake!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> That’s how it seems to start. Get the foot in then the hand full of cash follows. Hoping not for your sake!


Yep, our thoughts exactly.


----------

